# Réduire les fenêtres sur le bureau à la "WindowShade X"



## Jeremy_ (25 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,

j'aurais aimé savoir s'il existait sous Snow Leopard une app' qui permettrait de réduire les fenêtres sur le bureau de telle sorte qu'elles restent visibles sans avoir à passer par exposé, enfin globalement j'aime l'effet WindowShadeX, mais celui ci n'est pas disponible et ne fonctionne pas sous Snow Leopard ...

Donc si vous connaissez un logiciel qui fasse ça, je suis prenneur.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Aliboron (25 Avril 2010)

WindowsShadeX est actuellement en beta pour Snow Leopard...


----------



## Jeremy_ (25 Avril 2010)

Oh, merci pour ta réponse, effectivement j'avais pas vu ça sur le site, j'avais simplement vu "Version 4.3 released Apr 24, 2009
Requires Mac OS X 10.4 or newer 
NOT compatible with Mac OS X 10.6 Leopard."

Toi tu l'as testé ?

edit : euh, après avoir bien cherché sur ton lien, j'vois pas où c'est écrit qu'il y a une béta de WindowShade X ... ?


----------



## Aliboron (25 Avril 2010)

Jeremy_ a dit:


> après avoir bien cherché sur ton lien, j'vois pas où c'est écrit qu'il y a une béta de WindowShade X ... ?


??? Première ligne : _"Labels X beta has been seeded to the testers who has volunteered on Twitter._"
Deuxième ligne : "_*Tomorrow, WindowShade X will be seeded*, followed by..._"

Comme le message date du 12 février, tu peux en conclure que le 13 février, la beta de WindowShade a été envoyée à ceux qui en ont fait la demande à "haxies" sur Twitter. Probable qu'il est toujours possible de faire la demande tant que la version définitive n'est pas sortie...


----------



## Jeremy_ (25 Avril 2010)

okay lol, merci très cher et toutes mes excuses !


----------



## Aliboron (25 Avril 2010)

Bon, ben en fait, la version 5 est même disponible maintenant sur leur boutique, mais pas encore sur le site principal. Une question de quelques jours, probablement...


*Note du modo :* Bon, on va déménager dans "Customisation, là, parce que finalement, c'est bien de ça qu'il s'agit !


----------



## Jeremy_ (3 Juin 2010)

Ahhh, merci beaucoup !


----------



## loloheureux (4 Juin 2010)

Jeremy_ a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'aurais aimé savoir s'il existait sous Snow Leopard une app' qui permettrait de réduire les fenêtres sur le bureau de telle sorte qu'elles restent visibles sans avoir à passer par exposé, enfin globalement j'aime l'effet WindowShadeX, mais celui ci n'est pas disponible et ne fonctionne pas sous Snow Leopard ...
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

j'ai installé le version 5 mais rien ne ce passe ..L'application démarre pas

Comment cela marche t'il?

merci de votre aide

lolo


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

Tu as été jeter un oeil dans les Préférences Système ?


----------



## Aliboron (4 Juin 2010)

loloheureux a dit:


> j'ai installé le version 5 mais rien ne ce passe ..L'application démarre pas


Attention, comme précisé sur leur site, la version 5 ne fonctionne qu'avec Snow Leopard. Si tu utilises Leopard, il faut installer la version 4. Est-ce que c'est ton cas ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

Il est indiqué Snow Leopard sur son profil !


----------



## loloheureux (4 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

Apparemment, cela fonctionne mais pas comme je pensais...

L'anglais et moi pas facile.... Y'a t'il une aide en français sur ce logiciel

Merci de votre aide

Lolo


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)

Pas à ma connaissance.


----------



## Aliboron (5 Juin 2010)

loloheureux a dit:


> cela fonctionne mais pas comme je pensais...


Qu'est-ce qui te pose problème ?


----------

